

The A-Z of Programming Languages (2008) - networked
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/2873

======
frik
Thanks for the great resource!

Similar interviews are in the following book from 2009. (I am not related to
the book, I just read it years ago)

 _Masterminds of Programming: Conversations with the Creators of Major
Programming Languages_

[http://www.amazon.com/Masterminds-Programming-
Conversations-...](http://www.amazon.com/Masterminds-Programming-
Conversations-Creators-Languages-ebook/dp/B0043D2EEU/)

 _[...] exclusive interviews with the creators of several historic and highly
influential programming languages [...]

• Adin D. Falkoff: APL

• Thomas E. Kurtz: BASIC

• Charles H. Moore: FORTH

• Robin Milner: ML

• Donald D. Chamberlin: SQL

• Alfred Aho, Peter Weinberger, and Brian Kernighan: AWK

• Charles Geschke and John Warnock: PostScript

• Bjarne Stroustrup: C++

• Bertrand Meyer: Eiffel

• Brad Cox and Tom Love: Objective-C

• Larry Wall: Perl

• Simon Peyton Jones, Paul Hudak, Philip Wadler, and John Hughes: Haskell

• Guido van Rossum: Python

• Luiz Henrique de Figueiredo and Roberto Ierusalimschy: Lua

• James Gosling: Java

• Grady Booch, Ivar Jacobson, and James Rumbaugh: UML

• Anders Hejlsberg: Delphi inventor and lead developer of C#_

(Neither the _The A-Z of Programming Languages_ nor _Masterminds of
Programming_ interviewed Niklaus Wirth (Pascal, Oberon, etc.).)

------
shanusmagnus
Cool resource. Super annoying that you read two paragraphs and then have to
click through five "Next" pages to read a single interview, though. Ah, the
advertising model. I suppose I shouldn't complain.

